# Heinz 57 Bottle



## bottlerocket (Aug 27, 2013)

I really do not think this Heinz bottle is too terribly old but can I get some opinions as to the age of this?
 On the bottom there is a number H-257
 There is a 6 in front of a logo (looking like the Owens-Illinois Glass Company) followed by a 0.
 Would this possibly mean 1960?
 Thanks in advanced to your assisting me on this.


----------



## reach44 (Aug 27, 2013)

I think you are correct on the date.  I've dug lots of those.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 27, 2013)

I've dug lots of these in 1950s dumps.


----------



## epackage (Aug 27, 2013)

1940's


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2013)

When you dig long enough,you will smash every catsup that you find  trust me [] Them and RJ Ritters


----------



## reach44 (Aug 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> When you dig long enough,you will smash every catsup that you find  trust me [] Them and RJ Ritters


 

 Agreed.

 Catsup?  We hates it!!!


----------



## imukdiver (Aug 29, 2013)

We scream "Bird Medicine" !!!! and then smash them. Sorry, no offense to your find.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2013)

When you first start out every thing is exciting,and thats the way it should be.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  imukdiver
> 
> We scream "Bird Medicine" !!!! and then smash them. Sorry, no offense to your find.


 
 why bird medicine ?


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 30, 2013)

It was so unique looking that I had to pick it up and clean it up. I then researched some history on it and was amazed on how much information was on ketchup bottles.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 31, 2013)

Any ideas on what kind of cap was used for these bottles? Doesn't appear to be threaded.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello Mark,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages.

 I think the cap would be a variation of the Priof. Something similar to this one:





From.


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh that makes sense. Thanks


----------

